# bubles?



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey there, I am running my fx5 without the nozzle at the end of the outtake hose. It makes a lot of bubbles, which look cool.

I am concerned about raising the oxygen level though.

I did this because I didn't feel there was enough water flow, also my angel fish were gulping air at the surface. 

Anyways this video has several shots of it running:


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't believe that any fish would suffer from having higher levels of dissolved O2 in the water. Having said that some fish do prefer calmer water than others. Depending on the species an airstone may be more appropriate than say a powerhead or removing a filters flow regulator. It will give you the extra O2/surface agitation without turning your tank into a whirlpool. Good luck!


----------

